
The Secrets of the Wave Pilots (2016) - Tomte
https://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/20/magazine/the-secrets-of-the-wave-pilots.html
======
contingencies
Another vote (also mentioned in old thread) for the book _We, the Navigators_.
There are also a lot of interesting articles on traditional Polynesian and
Micronesian seafaring (including navigation) at the Journal of the Polynesian
Society hosted by Auckland University:
[http://www.jps.auckland.ac.nz](http://www.jps.auckland.ac.nz)

I wrote
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wa_(watercraft)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wa_\(watercraft\))
with another guy a few years ago, it was a front page featured article for
awhile and discusses navigation in the same region. See also
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Islands_stick_chart](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Islands_stick_chart)

------
femto
"honeybees, newts, spiny lobsters, sea turtles and many others read magnetic
fields. [...] What it looks like in their mind’s eye, however, and how it is
maintained day and night, across thousands of miles, is still a mystery."

Since this article was written, the mystery has been solved?

[https://www.lunduniversity.lu.se/article/how-birds-can-
detec...](https://www.lunduniversity.lu.se/article/how-birds-can-detect-the-
earths-magnetic-field)

[https://www.sciencealert.com/birds-see-magnetic-fields-
crypt...](https://www.sciencealert.com/birds-see-magnetic-fields-cryptochrome-
cry4-photoreceptor)

------
pge
if you are interested in learning more, John Huth (who features prominently in
the article) wrote a book: The Lost Art of Finding Our Way.

I would also recommend "Emergency Navigation" by David Burch. Not about
traditional navigation per se, but rather how to navigate at sea without
instruments (which touches on some traditional celestial navigation methods)

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11320127](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11320127)

------
amelius
Not to be confused with pilot wave theory.

